#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Καταγγελία πολεοδομικής αυθαιρεσίας

## CFAK

Η πολεοδομική αυθαιρεσία καταγγέλλεται στην πολεοδομία ή στο αστυνομικό τμήμα?
Είναι επώνυμη ή ανώνυμη?
Πρέπει να έχεις έννομο συμφέρον ή όχι?
Πόσο γρήγορα γίνεται η αυτοψία και πότε επιβάλλεται το πρόστιμο? 

Ρωτώ την εμπειρία σας στο θέμα των καταγγελιών, γιατί, παρά την αυστηροποίηση της νομοθεσίας, έχουμε μετά τον Ιούλιο του 2011 ολόκληρη νέα γενιά αυθαιρέτων που συνεχίζουν να χτίζονται.

Επιπλέον, με μια απλή βόλτα στους δρόμους της Θεσσαλονίκης διαπιστώνεις εξώφθαλμες αυθαιρεσίες που εξακολουθούν να υφίστανται (ένα μικρό μόνο ποσοστό αυτών έχουν ενταχθεί στους νόμους περί αυθαιρέτων).

Κατά τον Σόλωνα  (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) "ευνομούμενη πολιτεία είναι αυτή, που και αυτός που δεν υφίσταται την αδικία, την καταγγέλλει με το ίδιο σθένος με αυτόν που την υφίσταται". Η νεώτερη γενιά των μηχανικών δεν πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τον στρεβλό δρόμο της προηγούμενης.
Η αυστηρή εφαρμογή των αδειών δόμησης θα αναβαθμίσει τον ρόλο μας, θα μειώσει τις ευθύνες μας και τελικά θα αυξήσει τις αμοιβές μας.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο κάθε φορολογούμενος πολίτης αυτής της χώρας έχει έννομο συμφέρον να καταγγείλει μια πολεοδομική παράβαση.

Η αυθαιρεσία καταγγέλλεται επωνύμως στο Τμήμα Ελέγχου Αυθαιρεσιών της αρμόδιας Υ.ΔΟΜ..

Ο χρόνος που απαιτείται για τον έλεγχο δεν γνωρίζω ποιος είναι αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα είναι ο ίδιος για όλες τις Υ.ΔΟΜ..
Βάσει της νομοθεσίας το δημόσιο πρέπει να απαντήσει σε οποιαδήποτε αίτηση πολίτη το πολύ σε 50+10 ημερολογιακές (όχι εργάσιμες) ημέρες. Αν δεν απαντήσει σ' αυτό το διάστημα ο πολίτης δικαιούται αποζημίωσης της οποίας το ύψος δεν γνωρίζω ούτε τη διαδικασία διεκδίκησής της.

Οι Υ.ΔΟΜ. μπορούν να προβούν και οι ίδιες σε ελέγχους άνευ καταγγελίας αλλά συνήθως δεν το πράττουν.

Επισυνάπτω ένα έντυπο καταγγελίας για να λάβετε μια εικόνα του τι πρέπει να αναφέρεται σ' αυτή.

----------


## CFAK

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.
Εφόσον είναι υποχρεωτική η επώνυμη καταγγελία σημαίνει ότι ανοίγεις δικαστικές περιπέτειες, που ειδικά αν δεν έχεις προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον, μόνο φθορά προκύπτει (οικονομική και χρονική).

Μια επιπλέον απορία ως προς τη δυνατότητα των υπηρεσιών για έλεγχο των αυθαιρεσιών:
Αν υπάρχει ένας εξώστης π.χ. καταφανώς αυθαίρετα κλειστός, για να καταμετρήσει την αυθαιρεσία ο υπάλληλος δεν πρέπει να έχει ένταλμα? Επιτρέπεται να εισέλθει σε ξένη ιδιοκτησία χωρίς άδεια εισαγγελέα? 
Και αν όχι, ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν μπορεί κάλλιστα να αρνηθεί τον έλεγχο?
Τότε τι γίνεται με την ολοκλήρωση της αυτοψίας?

----------


## Xάρης

> Εφόσον είναι υποχρεωτική η επώνυμη καταγγελία σημαίνει ότι ανοίγεις δικαστικές περιπέτειες, που ειδικά αν δεν έχεις προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον, μόνο φθορά προκύπτει (οικονομική και χρονική).


Δυνητικά. Αν και ο αυθαιρετών βρει κάποιο πάτημα για να σε καταγγείλει για αυθαιρεσία ή ό,τι άλλο για να σου κάνει μήνυση ή/και αγωγή.




> Επιτρέπεται να εισέλθει σε ξένη ιδιοκτησία χωρίς άδεια εισαγγελέα?


Δεν το γνωρίζω. Πάντως, στους ελέγχους της ΕΥΕΠΕΝ για το "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον", ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν μπορούσε να αρνηθεί τον έλεγχο. Αυτός που αρνήθηκε πλήρωσε πρόστιμο 2.000€. Δείτε το συνημμένο.

Σημείωση:
Σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4030/11 τον έλεγχο των αυθαιρεσιών θα τον έκαναν οι ελεγκτές δόμησης.
Έπρεπε όμως να εκδοθεί σχετική υπουργική απόφαση που να καθορίζει τις λεπτομέρειες, π.χ. τη χρηματική αποζημίωση του ελεγκτή δόμησης, η οποία μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει εκδοθεί και γι αυτό έχει παραταθεί η ισχύς του παλιού καθεστώτος.

----------

